
Seafloor Volcano Pulses May Alter Climate - happyscrappy
http://www.earth.columbia.edu/articles/view/3231
======
ChuckMcM
That is an awesome result. It is incredibly complex.

I have always been curious what causes the cycles of glaciation, humans
emerged at the end of such a cycle, and I have always expected we (as a
species) will see the start of the next one. But the mechanics have always
been a mystery.

------
DiabloD3
Honestly, its stuff like this that makes me wish we had a colony on Mars
already. I always feel like we're moments away from destruction and we just
barely make it out alive as a species.

~~~
chc
Eh, even really bad doomsday scenarios still generally leave Earth more
inhabitable than Mars.

